
Show HN: numLaunchpad – a WebAudio-based drum pad - plugnburn
http://numlp.apps.dj/
======
plugnburn
Some explanations:

\- works everywhere where standard Web Audio API is supported;

\- based on Samples.js
([https://gist.github.com/plugnburn/75ce136bea973d8767e0](https://gist.github.com/plugnburn/75ce136bea973d8767e0))
and is a reference demo for it;

\- supports loading custom 16-bit 44KHz WAV samples (or whatever format is
supported in your particular browser).

Controls: numpad (1 to 9 digits) on PC, taps on touch devices.

Have fun!

------
bossx
Pretty good on mobile, laptop has no number pad so unusable there. Feature
requests: recording and export.

~~~
plugnburn
My laptop has no separate number pad but its keyboard has a mode in which some
keys are remapped as numpad keys.

Sorry, it's a live-only demo for Samples.js, recording (and export) would
require more in-depth Web Audio API usage, timing etc. Probably someday I'll
extend this idea and release another, more feature-packed tool. Not in this
one.

------
jferge
is this open source?

~~~
plugnburn
Of course. It's a demo for Samples.js, which is opensource.

------
123123123
test

